# getting new tanks



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok so far i can get the 300 yet but i have found a 100 with stand and lights 4 $520 and a 80 with stand and eclpise filter's on top 4 like the same amout and i am going to the pet store now to get a price on a on some tanks i have about 1100 to spend 4 sometanks.

looking to get them next weekon wed.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You can get the 300, does that mean you spend part of that 1100$ on it??


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

How much $$$ for the 300?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

just save up for the big tank. If you dont you will always wish that you had imo.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok so far the 300 i foundis 950 but i found a 135 4 like $380 i can get 2 of those 4 the price of the 300 so whatdo u guys think?

and yes if i get the 300 it comes out of the $1100 i mite be able to get more but i am not counting on it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I think it all comes down to whether you are a Pygo or a Serra guy!? If you like Pygo's best then you are best going with the 300 and having a mighty impressive shoal. If you would like a range of different Serra's then the smaller selection of tanks would be the best route.

Other things to consider is amount of room different ones will take up. Could work out more expensive setting up several smaller tanks than one large one.

And i've just noticed your name is Bigred so probably pygos then!

Another advantage of the 300 though is the fact not many people have tanks that big, thats huge. It would be a lot less maintenance on one big one than several others. Let us know what you decide and get pics up when they/it is ready!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd say go with the larger tank, you will thank yourself for it later. I say this because I currently have 5 tanks going right now, but only one of them is a big tank, so I'm trying to get rid of all the little ones to make room for another big guy.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What are the dimensions of the 300 gallon??

IV seen 240 gallons that are 96" long and 24" wide

300 gallon might also be 96"x24" just taller.

Things to consider 300 gallon sounds bigger but if we are talking 8 foot tanks some 240 gallons are 8 foot also just not as tall.

I prefer longer over taller,I have a 240 long packed with monster pygos and it is plenty tall.
Consider the dimensions,Personally I wouldnt want one bigger then my 240 just to still be 8 foot long and taller.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

oh yeah 24" wide is pretty wide, usually plenty wide enough for any size piranha


----------

